# A bit of Xingyiquan, tasteless humor < Blog Post



## Xue Sheng (Jun 1, 2022)

A short blog post 

A bit of Xingyiquan, tasteless humor < link to Blog​


----------



## Oily Dragon (Jun 1, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> A short blog post
> 
> A bit of Xingyiquan, tasteless humor < link to Blog​


I'm in tears.

Pie.  It's going to confuse so many people.


----------

